# Schubert's Symphony No. 9



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

What am I hearing, please? I am listening to Schubert's Symphony No. 9 (Scottish Chamber Orchestra) on my new Bose and I am hearing something I've never heard before. In certain places it sounds like a bass drum keeping the rhythm. Is there a drum in this composition? Or, is this something else? I have heard this elsewhere and never noticed this. I did not think there was a drum. Thank you.

By the way, this Bose is great. Especially with the radio. The voice quality is much better. Thanks to you all who recommended it.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Hazel said:


> Is there a drum in this composition?


Schubert's "Great" Symphony was scored for for two flutes, two oboes, two clarinets, two bassoons, two horns, two trumpets, three trombones, timpani, and strings. So, it's the timpani you are hearing.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Artemis said:


> Schubert's "Great" Symphony was scored for for two flutes, two oboes, two clarinets, two bassoons, two horns, two trumpets, three trombones, timpani, and strings. So, it's the timpani you are hearing.


Timpani. Thank you. And does it tend to come in rather strongly? I do not have the best of hearing but I certainly hear this since getting my Bose. I rather like it also; just taking some getting used to.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Hazel said:


> Timpani. Thank you. And does it tend to come in rather strongly? I do not have the best of hearing but I certainly hear this since getting my Bose. I rather like it also; just taking some getting used to.


One of my favourite symphonies is Schubert's "Great". I have a very good TV recording of it from the BBC's 2009 Proms, with Franz Welser-Möst conducting the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. Both conductor and orchestra were on top form that night at the Albert Hall.

Schubert made all the musicians work very hard in this symphony, as there's hardly any let-up in the many demands on them. I do believe that my enjoyment of this symphony is enhanced by being able to watch it on video. This may be because I was actually in the audience for that performance. It's such a beautiful work all round, but the third movement is an absolute delight. Franz Welser-Möst seemed to be caught up emotionally during that part of the symphony.

I only wish there was some way I could let you see this video recording, as I'm sure you would delighted by it. For example, actually being able to see the timpani in action seems to make this instrument all the clearer than listening to the audio alone. Among the tons of classical music I have this is among the main works that I most often come back to.


----------

